# newbee on the search for 225 s line mk1



## TTcrew69 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi guys and girls,

newbee aleart, lol

right where looking for a new audi tt 225 s line edition coupe for my gf. Shes specified black with red leather or avus silver with red leather or white with red if it come in that combo.

something with full audi sh also and less than 75k mileage. Anyone know of any for sale?

Also any advice for a newbee buying one?

we've read about the dash clocks problems and that they will only be replaced by audi if the car has full audi sh and is 04 and younger

Thanks

Sunny
07985421792
[email protected]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

S line specifically only available late01 and 02 plate. And only came in red or avus silver. Black, red & silver interior. Anything else is a fake badges up version. After 02 most of the spec became standard so you will see plenty, but they won't originally have had the s line badge. Search the s lune topics lots been talked about on here. Good luck


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, An s-line I recon is a future classic take you time .
Rich


----------

